# what channel is carrying the Superbowl in HD?(that can be recorded by HR10)



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

what channel is carrying the Superbowl in HD?(that can be recorded by HR10)

Thanks!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

CBS is carrying the game this year.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

channel 80 is CBS east, channel 81 is CBS west if you get either one of those it should be in HD for the Super Bowl.
or your HR10-250 has an ota antenna and can pick up a CBS local affiliate that broadcast in digital/HD that would work.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

Leila said:


> what channel is carrying the Superbowl in HD?(that can be recorded by HR10)
> 
> Thanks!


My Tivo actually has a guide that tells me what channels certain shows are on!


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

hefe said:


> CBS is carrying the game this year.


As well as the Pro Bowl from Hawaii.


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

It's on the OTA local CBS channel (7-1 here in Puget Sound.) Go Colts!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I wonder if they will allow viewing of 80, 81 or 95 (or another channel carrying the game in HD) as a special accommodation during the game? I think they did something like that before but maybe that was before HD DNS was available.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Robert Spalding said:


> My Tivo actually has a guide that tells me what channels certain shows are on!


This (OP) post just set back the whole purpose and functionality of having a Directivo by about 10 years.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

The problem is that the guide data doesn't go to 2/4 yet.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

hiker said:


> The problem is that the guide data doesn't go to 2/4 yet.


Exactly... I thought the guide data was supposed to be good for the next 14 days... but all of my HR10s are only up to 6pm or 10pm Thursday, Feb. 1....???
(or only 10 days away)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Guide data is typically there for 10-11 days forward, 2-3 days back.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

On all of my 4 HR10, the guide date for all channels showed "Title not available" for every channel, starting 5pm, Jan 30....


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

ok, I apologize, the Superbowl is probably not showing up in the guide yet...but seriously, how hard is it to find out who's showing it?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I like to use the site here for HD sports schedules. It doesn't list channel numbers as the OP asked about. Even the guide on the DirecTV site doesn't go to 2/4 yet.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

my guide is going to 2/4 as we speak now, 1 am on Jan 22.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm not totally sure about this, but I don't believe the guide data is updated daily. There may be a day or two between updates. Therefore, your guide data could be be anywhere between 10 and 13 days out depending on when you look at the guide. Check you System Info screen to see when your last guide data was updated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The guide data filters in continuously, but the further out it is, the less often it appears in the satellite stream. For DTiVos, there is no concept of "when guide data was updated", all you can see is the date and time of the furthest out entry.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Fortunately, my local CBS HD station's signal is very strong... 89 to 93 according
to the signal memter of my HR10.

Unfortunately, I always felt that CBS does a very poor job carrying sports in
high definition. 

Oh well, it's not that important anyway... my team is definitely going to win
the Superbowl. (FINALLY!)


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Leila said:


> I alwasy felt that CBS does a very poor job carrying sports in
> high definition.


Doesn't matter when you have an exclusive to a particular event.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Robert Spalding said:


> ok, I apologize, the Superbowl is probably not showing up in the guide yet...but seriously, how hard is it to find out who's showing it?


Not hard at all. Just post the question here and you'll get plenty of responses.


----------



## Les_D (Mar 6, 2002)

GRRR!!! CBS is the one and only channel my HD TiVo can't receive.
My TV picks it up fine, but what fun is TV without Tivo's TrickPlay.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You don't have an OTA signal available?


----------



## mib66 (Jan 6, 2005)

the bitter irony is that in the home of da Bears, many HR10 users can't easily get their CBS affiliate in HD (well, without the addition of another antenna, etc)...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mib66 said:


> the bitter irony is that in the home of da Bears, many HR10 users can't easily get their CBS affiliate in HD (well, without the addition of another antenna, etc)...


Tell me about it. 2-1 is usually nearly impossible for me. Fortunately, I have channel 80 for my CBS HD.

Actually, I'll be at a Super Bowl party elsewhere, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The Super Bowl was listed on my Tivo last night, so the info about it has now been downloaded. It's an odd time though, something like 3:40 to 7:00 or something like that. It was definitely an odd start time. It's on CBS, and I get it on channel 2 and channel 81.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> The Super Bowl was listed on my Tivo last night, so the info about it has now been downloaded. It's an odd time though, something like 3:40 to 7:00 or something like that. It was definitely an odd start time. It's on CBS, and I get it on channel 2 and channel 81.


That start time is about right. I know that kickoff is usually somewhere in the 5 o'clock hour. (Here in Central Time)

Edit: If you go by the countdown timer at the NFL website, the game is at 5:25 CST.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mib66 said:


> the bitter irony is that in the home of da Bears, many HR10 users can't easily get their CBS affiliate in HD (well, without the addition of another antenna, etc)...


Yeah, I know. SIGH. I have a Channel Master 7777 I'm going to try and install on my attic antenna to see if I can pull it in, but I am not optimistic. And I won't get a new antenna installed outside in nearly enough time.

Crap on a cracker.


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay Guys! Really now?

SO......... besides the obvious answers that you all gave in the posts above.

If I do not get HD OTA locals because the signal is too weak and and Directv will not sell me any networks in HD (like channels 80 or 81), nor do I live in an area that they carry locals in HD.

Am I sol for the superbowl?

I subscribed to NFL Sunday ticket and Supefan for the games in HD.

They broadcast the NFL network games in HD on channel 95 (I think it was 95) 
So instead of being stuck with channel 212 and no HD, they hooked us up via a different channel. Same exact channel as 212 only it was in HD for the game. After the games are the channel is usually dark. (Like now, the next game is 1/26)

They use that channel (and probably more) for special events, etc.

*Are they going to do that for the superbowl? or for the Superfan customers? 
*
Answering that question might be better than the obvious(and useless info) posted earlier.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

nlayton said:


> Answering that question might be better than the obvious(and useless info) posted earlier.


Would it be obvious and useful to tell you that the Sunday Ticket program does not have the rights to this game and cannot offer it to you?

Perhaps it would be useful to read the fine print on your subscription...


> Programming consists of all Sunday games broadcast on FOX and CBS at 1pm and 4pm ET. However, games broadcast by your local FOX or CBS affiliate will not be available in NFL SUNDAY TICKET.


Or you could look at the actual Sunday Ticket schedule...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=1100029


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

YO Hefe,

It always seems to work the same with this forum. it goes about like this.

First, someone posts a legitimate question hoping someone can help them out and tell them the answer or point them in the right direction.

Second, a few know it alls and a couple of smart a$$e$ give them a load of crap.

If the person is thick skinned enough they can finally weed out the answer by putting all the useless and cryptic answers aside and trying to make sense of any nuggets that may have been left for them.

I didn't ask (and neither did anyone else) if my Sunday ticket program had the rights to the game. I didn't ask what the fine print said. I also did not ask what the Sunday ticket schedule said.

Since I have no other legit options......
*I simply asked if anyone knew whether or not DTV was going to put the game on channel 95, like they have done with other special HD programming.*

It's really not to much to ask folks to show a little respect. If you don't know the answer don't post a load of BS. You don't really think people join these forums to be harrased, do you?

Think about it before you shoot back a flame, because 6-7 weeks ago no one would have guessed DTV had the NFL Network HD games on channel 95 either. No one would have known if it wasn't for people asking questions either.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

nlayton said:


> ...someone posts a legitimate question hoping someone can help them out and tell them the answer or point them in the right direction.


The question was answered. There's maybe 2 posts that don't follow the thread of the discussion.



nlayton said:


> I didn't ask (and neither did anyone else) if my Sunday ticket program had the rights to the game. I didn't ask what the fine print said. I also did not ask what the Sunday ticket schedule said.


But you really did. Since DTV can only air what they have the rights to, and you stated what your subscription package level is, _and specifically questioned what they might be doing for the "superfan" subscribers_, it seems to be an appropriate way to go about finding out.



nlayton said:


> It's really not to much to ask folks to show a little respect. If you don't know the answer don't post a load of BS. You don't really think people join these forums to be harrased, do you?


I don't believe I've posted any BS here, certainly not a load. There was a joke in there somewhere from someone. Big deal.



nlayton said:


> Think about it before you shoot back a flame, because 6-7 weeks ago no one would have guessed DTV had the NFL Network HD games on channel 95 either. No one would have known if it wasn't for people asking questions either.


Not a flame at all, just a response in kind. Why would no one guess the NFL network games were on in HD? It also says very plainly on the website...



DirecTV website said:


> "NFL Network
> Catch 52 games during the four-week pre-season and 8 live games during the regular season on ch. 212, including 8 live games in HD on ch. 95."


So, to return to your somewhat inflammatory question...


nlayton said:


> Am I sol for the superbowl?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


All signs point to S.O.L.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Think of it this way -- those Super Bowl commercials are the most expensive EVER. Do you think CBS is going to allow one network in particular (or DirecTV's own feed) to be sent exclusively to DirecTV subscribers and allow them to choose to watch either those commercials or the ones on their local affiliate?

I'm not being condescending, it just helps sometimes to see the logic of why TV is the way it is. I certainly empathize with your frustration.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

This is the first time ever I will be able to watch the SB in High Def! It may take a little longer before more and more folks can get the game in HD. Unfortunately so many different variables still prevent a lot of people from getting the sb in HD.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks CBS doess a p*ss poor job of carrying sports in
high defnition?(compared to NBC and/or evan HDNet) When CBS carried the
Chicago/N.O. game last week, the picture quality was horrible... I know the
problem isn't my local OTA HD CBS station, since their regular HD stuff are almost
crystal clear(local news and movies)... The two things that bugged me the
most was that the camera/cameraman seemed to have problems with focusing,
as well as color accuracy... 

Oh well... most of the guests at my superbowl party will probably be too drunk
before the game even starts anyway....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Leila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks CBS doess a p*ss poor job of carrying sports in
> high defnition?(compared to NBC and/or evan HDNet) When CBS carried the
> Chicago/N.O. game last week, the picture quality was horrible... I know the
> problem isn't my local OTA HD CBS station, since their regular HD stuff are almost
> ...


I haven't noticed, what with most of my team's games being aired on Fox.

Hopefully they will be using their "best" people for the game.

It was funny to read this just after I read this:
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-ent...te-of-the-highdef-union-231148.php?mail2=true

Although they weren't rating sports coverage, just picture quality.


----------



## Cubfan (Aug 19, 2000)

Spoiler warning....


The Bears will win.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Leila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks CBS doess a p*ss poor job of carrying sports in
> high defnition?(compared to NBC and/or evan HDNet) When CBS carried the
> Chicago/N.O. game last week, the picture quality was horrible...


CBS didn't carry the Chicago/N.O. game; Fox did.

Tried my pre-amp; no go. No HD Super Bowl for me. Sniff.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheer said:


> CBS didn't carry the Chicago/N.O. game; Fox did.
> 
> Tried my pre-amp; no go. No HD Super Bowl for me. Sniff.


Nothing?

Where in Gurnee are you? Seems like a pretty similar distance to what I am. I've been having good luck lately. (Since I changed the FM trap setting on my amp)

How high/where is your antenna?


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Cubfan said:


> Spoiler warning....
> 
> The Bears will win.


That was good 

Except you didn't follow the spoiler rules, so that people don't accidently see the spoiler

The COLTS will win


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

They make forum


Spoiler



tags for just this purpose, you know...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Leila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks CBS doess a p*ss poor job of carrying sports in
> high defnition?(compared to NBC and/or evan HDNet) When CBS carried the
> Chicago/N.O. game last week, the picture quality was horrible...


Wrong network.
FOX had that game.

I think the consensus over at AVS forums is CBS and FOX have the best PQ when it comes to HD sporting events, and NBC pretty much is the sucky one (blocky movement, color off, audio problems)



Leila said:


> I know the problem isn't my local OTA HD CBS station, since their regular HD stuff are almost crystal clear(local news and movies)...


Movies on CBS? I think your confusing another network again.

CBS is the one with all the CSI's, FOX is the one with Cops, Idol and movies.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I smell a troll.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=338703

phox


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

How is asking questions about the Super Bowl being a troll? There is no encitement obvious. Just some bad information and a rather chatty person.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> How is asking questions about the Super Bowl being a troll? There is no encitement obvious. Just some bad information and a rather chatty person.


Check all the threads this person started.

(not to mention the perfect spelling ability in one thread, compared to the others)

Maybe Troll isn't the right word, but something's not quite right.

phox


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Leila said:


> what channel is carrying the Superbowl in HD?(that can be recorded by HR10)
> 
> Thanks!


How come you posted in the Happy hour forum that you wanted to know what else is on for people not interested in watching the Super Bowl? Are you schizophrenic or just trying to bust everyone's Super Balls?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

hefe said:


> Nothing?
> 
> Where in Gurnee are you? Seems like a pretty similar distance to what I am. I've been having good luck lately. (Since I changed the FM trap setting on my amp)
> 
> How high/where is your antenna?


I'm just north of Grand, just east of the Tri-State. Antenna is a VHF/UHF in the attic (2-story house). It's an old antenna that was there when I moved in. For all I know the VHF leads are toast -- in fact, I should go check that (the connector from the antenna to the coax).

When I do a signal strength test on channel 3, it doesn't really get beyond 13 (except for very occasional spikes).


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Leila said:


> Oh well... most of the guests at my superbowl party will probably be too drunk
> before the game even starts anyway....


They probably won't notice that you are watching something other than the Super Bowl then according to your other posts in the Happy Hour forum.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Leila you are really starting to confuse me.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Markman07 said:


> Leila you are really starting to confuse me.


Why would you be confused. She's asked about recording the super bowl so must not be planning on watching it live.


----------

